# Almost 50, Married since 2005



## Lucius (14 d ago)

Hello everybody, 

I have never wrote to any of these blogs, although at times of desperation, throughout my married and non-married life, I spent time reading about other people with similar problems and comments, trying to understand how much common were my issues and seeking advise from others: it helped a bit but it did not solve!

Before I put myself in to professional hands (I guess I'll do that anyway), I'd like to share with others, honestly, hoping not to be judged or taken superficially.

This is why I'd like to post in TAM. 

Looking fw to have the permissions to post

Cheers

Lucius


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Lucius said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have never wrote to any of these blogs, although at times of desperation, throughout my married and non-married life, I spent time reading about other people with similar problems and comments, trying to understand how much common were my issues and seeking advise from others: it helped a bit but it did not solve!
> 
> ...


Welcome to TAM Lucius.

I’m sorry you are here with a bad situation but perhaps TAM will provide answers or suggestions to alleviate some of your concerns.

Feel free to start a thread in an appropriate forum. I wish you the best.


----------

